# Comptes Outlook : demande intempestive de mot de passe



## jjh47 (28 Février 2014)

Bien que mes comptes Outlook soient correctement identifiés, il est fréquent que me soient demandés plusieurs fois par jour les mots de passe correspondants ! Quelle pourrait en être la cause ?

jjh47


----------



## boddy (28 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

Il peut y avoir plusieurs réponses. Dis nous ce que dit exactement le message qui te demande les mots de passe.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Février 2014)

et le tout est déjà traité en long et en large dans la section internet où se trouvent des tonnes de sujets là dessus
d'ailleurs on ne sait pas de quoi tu parles
 comptes email outlook ( ex hotmail)
ou
 du logiciel de messagerie outlook


----------



## jjh47 (28 Février 2014)

Je fais référence au logiciel Outlook
Le message relevé est : _Impossible de recevoir le courrier pour l'instant: le serveur pour le compte "jean-Jacques" a retourné l'erreur "Echec de la connexion: nom d'utilisateur inconnu ou mot de passe incorrect_"
Lorsque ce message s'affiche, il me faut préciser que d'autres fonctions en ligne se déroulent sans problème; donc, a priori, pas un problème de connexion à mon sens.
Je travaille sur MAC OS 10.9.2
Cet incident est sporadique car Outlook fonctionne correctement en dehors de ces "hoquets" aléatoires.
Cordialement


jjh47


----------



## drs (28 Février 2014)

Ton mail serait pas chez free par hasard?

Selon les périodes, cela arrive, que le compte mail ne soit plus accessible (idem avec mail et mail pour iphone).

Rien à faire sinon attendre, le problème viendrait du serveur IMAP


----------



## pascalformac (28 Février 2014)

jjh47 a dit:


> Je fais référence au logiciel Outlook


ok
donc ca peut dépendre 



des fichiers  mac (outlook)  sur le mac ou cette session
des réglages concernant CET email ( inconnu,et ca peut etre un mini detail,  pour qe les aidants connaissent service et réglage faudra attendre une prochaine séance de torture , giligili avec plumes sous les aisselles pendant deux jours ou truc du genre )



> Cet incident est sporadique car Outlook fonctionne correctement en dehors de ces "hoquets" aléatoires.


peut etre coup de mou de serveurs ou cadence de releve trop forte


----------



## Aliboron (1 Mars 2014)

jjh47 a dit:


> 1. Je fais référence au logiciel Outlook
> 2. Le message relevé est : _Impossible de recevoir le courrier pour l'instant: le serveur pour le compte "jean-Jacques" a retourné l'erreur "Echec de la connexion: nom d'utilisateur inconnu ou mot de passe incorrect_"


Il faudrait préciser quel est l'hébergeur du compte de messagerie (et accessoirement quel est ton FAI). Si l'hébergeur est Free (mais ça peut aussi être le cas chez d'autres), il ne faut pas relever trop souvent le courrier : il y a une limitation et il est préférable de ne relever le courrier que toutes les cinq minutes (c'est réglé comme ça chez moi et je ne rencontre aucun problème).

Dans Outlook 2011, ça se passe dans les préférences > "Planifications" >"Envoyer & recevoir tout" > "Planification récurrente toutes les XXX minutes"


----------



## ntx (1 Mars 2014)

Chez La Poste il y a quelques semaines ça m'a fait le coup pendant près de deux semaines, puis tout à coup tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Leur serveur devait être un peu débordé :rateau:


----------

